# May 24th & 25th Trolling



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Cleared Perido Pass @ 2pm Sunday and headed to Ram Powell. Arrived around 5pm or so and put the spread out. Water was pretty green, so we made a few laps and pointed her to Horn Mountain. Got to horn Mountain around dark with a couple boats there. We made a few laps and didn't mark any thing good, dropped a couple of jigs just to loose them to the sharks. Water was still a little dirty at Horn, so we decided to fire up the grill and head to Nakikka. Dropped jigs at Nakikka and pulled up Blackfin till our arms were tired so we decided to do a little chunking. We never did mark any good first and had no luck with the chunking so we called it a night. Put out the big fish lures at first light and made a couple passes around Nakikka and then moved on to Transocean Mariannas. We never marked anything, so we made the long troll back to Ram Powell. The water was a dirty blue at Nakikka and TM but it was very clear between Nakikka and Horn Mountain. We had one big fish come into the spread between TM and Horn Mountain, but he was not interested. About half way between Horn Mountain and Ram was where the color break was. Trolled the break for several miles with only one knock down. Several miles and lots of fuel later we made it back to Orange Beach with a box full of blackfin. Hopefuly this next weekend will be better. Good luck to those who go out this week. Looks like you will at least need to go to Horn to find the blue.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

how were the seas?


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Three footers mostly, got a little bigger during the night, but laid back down. They were a little confused going out but nothing uncomfortable.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man that is what you call moving around! Sorry it did not come together for you guys.

MScontender


----------



## ADVGUY (Aug 13, 2008)

That 18ft center console must be great on gas and you haul around some serious brass ones my friend!


----------

